# Handheld tachometer question



## HarryJM (Jun 25, 2020)

Looking to buy one and looking for some good recommendations.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 25, 2020)

Harry , I have a Starrett and another one up here .


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 25, 2020)

I bought a cheapie digital one from Amazon a few years ago.  Uses reflective tape that you stick to the rotating part to measure.  It was cheap and it works.  The worst I could say about it is that the reflective tape wasn't that sticky.   Probably available under various names.  I think it was $12 or so.  I didn't go with quality because I just needed a general RPM answer but I've used it quite a few times since.     Looks like there are other $20 ones that have a better gun shape which I think I would like better for aiming and reading the display.     It was this one:


----------



## rust rescue (Jun 25, 2020)

There are free strobe light apps for smart phones that can be used to read rpm or get a stop action view of running equipment. I put one on my Ipod.  It takes a little fiddling to get it to sync up but it works good. especially in a darkened room.
 Motionics LLC is the app I have.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 25, 2020)

I still use an old mechanical one. Like the idea of a phone app. with a strobe light action. It would be a lot easier to use than having to find a shaft center to run off of.


----------



## Surprman (Jun 25, 2020)

I used an app on my iphone called Strobelight.  It worked good for checking the speed of my lathe.

Rick


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 25, 2020)

Amazing what cell phones can do.


----------



## westerner (Jun 25, 2020)

HarryJM said:


> Amazing what cell phones can do.


And the modern technology associated with.

I, like that tool hoarder above, have an abundance of Starrett mechanical tachs. Zero to 3k, either direction. I will gift you one, for the cost of shipping. 
Probably STILL more expensive than the app for the phone you already own. 

You decide


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 26, 2020)

westerner said:


> And the modern technology associated with.
> 
> I, like that tool hoarder above, have an abundance of Starrett mechanical tachs. Zero to 3k, either direction. I will gift you one, for the cost of shipping.
> Probably STILL more expensive than the app for the phone you already own.
> ...


Yea I retired form IT about 2 years ago and remember (1989?) being one of the first programmers to get internet access at work.

Just sent you a chat concerning you offer which would be so cool to have and requested method of payment.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 26, 2020)

I bought a cheap one, like the one posted by Reddinr (post#3), from Meter-Depot, it was was less than $20, with 2 extra packs of reflective tape and shipping. It works perfectly, eats 9v batteries like popcorn, but is incredibly accurate, but according to their website, it’s no longer available and the new one, is both an optical and contact, combination style unit and is roughly $60.


----------



## pstemari (Jun 26, 2020)

Contact ones are nice because they can measure surface feet/min. Very handy for lathe work.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 26, 2020)

pstemari said:


> Contact ones are nice because they can measure surface feet/min. Very handy for lathe work.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Lathe and mill work is my reason for wanting one.


----------



## atunguyd (Jun 26, 2020)

Reddinr said:


> I bought a cheapie digital one from Amazon a few years ago. Uses reflective tape that you stick to the rotating part to measure. It was cheap and it works. The worst I could say about it is that the reflective tape wasn't that sticky. Probably available under various names. I think it was $12 or so. I didn't go with quality because I just needed a general RPM answer but I've used it quite a few times since. Looks like there are other $20 ones that have a better gun shape which I think I would like better for aiming and reading the display. It was this one:
> 
> View attachment 328753


I bought one like this on ebay from China.
Biggest POS ever. With my mill running at a steady 200 RPM this thing reports anything from 100 to 3000rpm and is all over the place

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 26, 2020)

westerner said:


> And the modern technology associated with.
> 
> I, like that tool hoarder above, have an abundance of Starrett mechanical tachs. Zero to 3k, either direction. I will gift you one, for the cost of shipping.
> Probably STILL more expensive than the app for the phone you already own.
> ...


Please let me know your preferred method of payment.


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 26, 2020)

I noticed that PCE has one (Handheld Tachometer PCE-DT 65) for $108.00 for both contact and non-contact measurements.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 26, 2020)

I also got the cheapest unit could find, in the $12 region as I recall.   The accuracy will be determined by clocks and timing circuits way more accurate than we need for machining, so it works well.   There is some operator skill, or at least awareness required...so if you can’t use your tv remote, you may have trouble.   But there is just one button to press.  
I used it once to calibrate and mark all my equipment, now it lives in a drawer pretty much full time.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 27, 2020)

I use an old Jaquet tach.  Have one of those Starrett speed indicators too.  Don't know exactly how the Jaquet works, but behaves like it's a stopwatch on a set time.  Zero the indicator, make contact for surface feet with the rubber wheel or a cup/cone for RPM, then click the stop watch.  Needle starts advancing and stops at the set time, then read the dial.

Bruce


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

I have one of the Stewart-Warner contact tachometer, that goes to 3000 rpm, I haven’t used it in years. I may try it today .........


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jun 27, 2020)

Harbor Freight.









						Digital Photo Sensor Tachometer
					

Amazing deals on this Digital Photo Sensor Tachometer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




Had mine for years, works great.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

I never buy anything from Harbor Freight, that has a power cord or a battery...............


----------

